# How Helpful is CBT?????????



## VeronicaM (Dec 4, 2005)

Has anyone had success with CBT? If so, could you please describe your experiences with it? 


Thank you.


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

I am going for it soon i believe. Im curious myself on how effective it is (i hear it the most recommended method).


----------



## Daydreambeliever (Apr 14, 2004)

I had success with CBT as far as the physical symptoms of SA. The breathing and relaxation exercises really helped with the nausea, fast heart rate, etc. that I would get as anticipatory anxiety.


----------



## John H (Oct 27, 2005)

My exposure to Cognitive Behavioral Therapy is through books. 

CBT is about cognitive distorions, aka mistaken, exagerated and ineffective/damaging thoughts and thought paterns...needless to say this is very important...

Whether it is through CBT or in some other way identifying, challenging and changing ineffective/damaging thoughts/thought paterns this can be important and even crutial to having a better life including dealing with or getting past SA.....

It has been part of how I have got to a much more stable and calm place in my life...

AllTheBest
John H


----------



## Hopeless05 (Jan 3, 2006)

I haven't tried it, but I also wonder how effective it is. If it's a matter of learning relaxation techniques to relieve the anxiety then I could see that being beneficial. However, if its simply a way of changing thought patterns I don't see how this alone can be of help to many people. For instance I usually have a clear mind, don't really have irrational thoughts and am for the most part thinking logically when it comes to anxiety, but that doesn't make the anxious feelings disappear at all.


----------



## John H (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Hopeless05

Certainly if you don't have skewed judgements to yourself, other people and the world then quite likely CBT would not be of a lot of use to you.....I hope you do find some other way to ease your SA.....

John H


----------

